# Qué permiso es necesario para vender productos repostería



## Trustno1 (26 Ene 2013)

Hola, mi mujer es un hacha con la repostería te incluso gente ha pensado que los pasteles son comprados vamos que se le da bien. Así que he pensado que quizás podríamos vendde cosas fáciles pero con calidad y sin mierdas industriales como cupcakes y cosas así pero claro no sé si necesito algún permiso a la hora de ponerme en un mercadillo dominical de un pueblo ppequeño. Tenéis idea sobre que pasos dar?


----------



## tunante (26 Ene 2013)




----------



## amy martini (27 Ene 2013)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Hola, mi mujer es un hacha con la repostería te incluso gente ha pensado que los pasteles son comprados vamos que se le da bien. Así que he pensado que quizás podríamos vendde cosas fáciles pero con calidad y sin mierdas industriales como cupcakes y cosas así pero claro no sé si necesito algún permiso a la hora de ponerme en un mercadillo dominical de un pueblo ppequeño. Tenéis idea sobre que pasos dar?



últimamente estoy viendo muchas tiendas de esas de cupcakes (para mi son las magdalenas de toda la vida) tartas hechas a mano y reposteria casera, son pequeñitas pero tienen buena pinta, siento no poder echarte una mano pero es interesante.


----------



## tica (28 Ene 2013)

Como mínimo el registro sanitario. No se como se saca, pero creo que no debe ser demasiado complicado, porque conozco a más de una que hace postres y demás cosillas caseras y las vende con su R.S


----------



## La Toñi (28 Ene 2013)

Conozco a gente nacional e inmigrante que lo hace desde casa, sin pagar, todo en negro.

Así que ya sabes... si te haces con una pequeña clientela de conocidos, pasa de papeles, y pagar impuestos para la casta.


----------



## Roborovski (28 Ene 2013)

La Toñi dijo:


> Conozco a gente nacional e inmigrante que lo hace desde casa, sin pagar, todo en negro.
> 
> Así que ya sabes... si te haces con una pequeña clientela de conocidos, pasa de papeles, y pagar impuestos para la casta.



eso esta bien para empezar, pero si le va la cosa bien igual quiere hacerlo legal, por contratar a alguien, cotizar y esas cosas...., pero bueno que para comenzar y hasta que no cambie el tema impuestos pymes me parece bien.


----------



## Pio Pio (28 Ene 2013)

Y nada de huevos naturales, siempre pasteurizados, que si provoca un salmonela a la cárcel seguro.


----------



## Trustno1 (28 Ene 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos. No sería en plan industrial sino algo más casero. Sobre cupcakes sí se están poniendo de moda pero ahí está el problema pues muchos sólo hacen la típica magdalena y le ponen algo por encima. Sin embargo un cupcakes es completamente diferente y no tiene nada que ver, salvo el aspecto. Por eso y después de ver la calidad que puede tener los cupcakes artesanos había pensado en poner un pequeño puesto en un mercadillo.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (28 Ene 2013)

No quiero ser un aguafiestas pero el tema de la "repostería al alcance de todos" es la actual burbujilla (al menos en las grandes ciudades).

Hace menos de 3 años nadie fuera de determinados círculos sabía nada de Fondant, CupCakes, RedVelvet...

A esto le queda como mucho 2 años de andadura. Al menos en su actual estado de Shock.

:S


----------



## Trustno1 (28 Ene 2013)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> No quiero ser un aguafiestas pero el tema de la "repostería al alcance de todos" es la actual burbujilla (al menos en las grandes ciudades).
> 
> Hace menos de 3 años nadie fuera de determinados círculos sabía nada de Fondant, CupCakes, RedVelvet...
> 
> ...



No es mi intención dedicarme a largo plazo sino para sacar un posible extra.


----------



## Enterao (29 Ene 2013)

necesita el registro de sanidad ..es decir que vaya un inspector a ver donde los hace ...y la fabrica tiene que tener un guevo de permisos de todos lados.

podria montar una panaderia , haciendo esto me parece que se salta algunos permisos que tendria si fuese fabrica industrial.


----------



## Tendero (30 Ene 2013)

Hola,
Un dulce hogar!!!
Yo lo veo vendiendo a otras tiendas q no tengan obrador.Con cariño simpatia y horas.
Ó la q mas me gusta,pequeño local ,pero pequeño de verdad, SUPERCENTRICO,primerisima linea comercial,complementando con otros productos dulces, bolleria ,rosquillas....no pasteles,q la gente cuando pase se"roce" con ellos,no contratando a nadie para vender,solo familia,paga los menos impuestos posibles,y fijate,en otro sector no me atrevería...pero con esto q te digo pienso q tendrias bastantes posibilidades de exito.Si el local es muy centrico,el precio bueno, y los productos q pongas son buenos.Ah y no te ciegues con los productos de tu mujer,si hay otros mejores !hazles sitio!


----------



## Risitas (30 Ene 2013)

No necesitará también el carnet de manipulación de alimentos?


----------



## Trustno1 (31 Ene 2013)

Lo tenemos. Aparte creo según lo que he averiguado que necesito una autorización sanitaria que no un registro sanitario.


----------



## elecmi (4 Feb 2013)

Yo también creo que puede funcionar, tipo DORI-DORI.


----------



## danielee (27 Mar 2018)

Risitas dijo:


> No necesitará también el carnet de manipulación de alimentos?



Sin duda que lo necesita. El de alto riesgo, además.

Mira: Hacer el Curso de Manipulador de Alimentos Online - 2018


----------

